# Great move by tivo!



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Great move by tivo to release the new tivo roamios before the start of the new fall tv season! I see where some verizon customers are wondering if the new verizon media 6 tuner box will be out in time for the fall tv season. At least tivo GETS IT!


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Indeed. 6 tuners, no more conflicts! I *almost* bought a Premiere about 6 months ago, now I'm glad I held out. I've been using my Tivo HD since 2007 and I'm looking forward to the change.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes. It was annoying that neither the S3 or the Premiere were available before the fall TV season.

Now, if they would just add a "Record all new shows" function - it still takes too much work to find/record all the new fall shows.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

celtic pride said:


> Great move by tivo to release the new tivo roamios before the start of the new fall tv season! I see where some verizon customers are wondering if the new verizon media 6 tuner box will be out in time for the fall tv season. At least tivo GETS IT!


Timing is not part of Verizon's SOP. Before the start of the TV season...Hell No!!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jfh3 said:


> Yes. It was annoying that neither the S3 or the Premiere were available before the fall TV season.


The Premiere was announced at the beginning of March 2010 and shipped later that month.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> Now, if they would just add a "Record all new shows" function - it still takes too much work to find/record all the new fall shows.


I know I'm weird, but half the fun for me is going over all the new shows, figuring out which ones I wanna try, and then setting them up in the TiVo as they appear in the guide. Creating a grid with old & new shows, and a calendar of when the new ones are premiering. Having said that, a feature that lists all new shows and asks which you want to add an SP for would be slick.

I have an Elite and a couple of S3s, so I'm not desperate for a 6-tuner, but I really have the Roamio bug. A PRO sure sounds enticing!:up:

And doing it before the season kicks off makes far more sense than waiting. I have Sept 23 for the kickoff date. Decision time!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

astrohip said:


> I know I'm weird, but half the fun for me is going over all the new shows, figuring out which ones I wanna try, and then setting them up in the TiVo as they appear in the guide. Creating a grid with old & new shows, and a calendar of when the new ones are premiering.


Sounds like we were separated at birth.



astrohip said:


> I have Sept 23 for the kickoff date.


Don't forget the splattering of premieres the week before and the primetime Emmy Awards on Sept 22.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not weird.... it's nuts!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

nrc said:


> The Premiere was announced at the beginning of March 2010 and shipped later that month.


Oh. Well I was so upset at the S3 not coming out before premiere week, I must've thought the Premiere did too ... Or that the Premiere should have been out in 2009!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the S3 hit like the second week of September, right after everything had started. And back then they didn't have a way to copy SPs to another unit.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I know I'm weird, but half the fun for me is going over all the new shows, figuring out which ones I wanna try, and then setting them up in the TiVo as they appear in the guide. Creating a grid with old & new shows, and a calendar of when the new ones are premiering. Having said that, a feature that lists all new shows and asks which you want to add an SP for would be slick.


I'm a TV addict, but you need to start with -- My name is astrohip, and I'm an addict.

But seriously, there usually are newspaper articles (yes I admit others will claim I'm being JUST as fogey-ish) with grids of new/old shows already in them..

then some people use an autorecording wishlist for 'pilot', I've never done that, but just skim through the guide especially often when a new season starts.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Yes. It was annoying that neither the S3 or the Premiere were available before the fall TV season.
> 
> Now, if they would just add a "Record all new shows" function - it still takes too much work to find/record all the new fall shows.


Just make up a wish list with the word *pilot* (I did not think of this as somebody already posted this idea)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> I'm a TV addict, but you need to start with -- My name is astrohip, and I'm an addict.
> 
> But seriously, there usually are newspaper articles (yes I admit others will claim I'm being JUST as fogey-ish) with grids of new/old shows already in them..
> 
> then some people use an autorecording wishlist for 'pilot', I've never done that, but just skim through the guide especially often when a new season starts.





lessd said:


> Just make up a wish list with the word *pilot* (I did not think of this as somebody already posted this idea)


It was me, although I'm sure many of us do this.

Ok, here's the routine. I just did it yesterday at work, so it's fresh in my memory, took about 2 hours (what? they don't pay me by the hour, so bite me):

* Get a list of all the new shows. Many TV sites have this.

* Read descriptions, figure out which I want to try.

* Go to Futon Critic, and add all of those to MyFuton Shows.

* Print our grid from TVLine. Highlight shows I'll be watching, *yellow *indicates returning shows, *pink *is new shows.

* Go to Futon Critic, print MyListings for Sept & Oct, using "Show only Premieres". Again highlight by color, per above. Be aware this listing also includes season finales, etc, but it will have premieres, which is what I want.

* Once a week, from now until eternity, check this list and add shows as they appear in the guide. I use the 10-day ahead rule. Add the pinks (newbies), and dbl check that the yellows have appeared in the To-Do List.

Anal enough for ya'?

And my Pilot WL? It is not ARWL, that's just crazy talk. I check it weekly, looking for new shows. It's more useful during non-premiere season, when one isn't expecting a new pilot. It's also handy when you see some older show you've been meaning to watch, and want to start from the beginning. I saw PILOT go by a few months ago for Veronica Mars, and now I have all 64 of them. For that proverbial rainy day.

*My name is astrohip, and I'm an addict.*


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> Just make up a wish list with the word *pilot* (I did not think of this as somebody already posted this idea)


Tried variations of this off and on over the years, but never seemed to yield the desired results.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I came here a few weeks ago we were moving and wanted to read up on Premieres and was trying to decide if we wanted to stay with Tivo or get Dish and the Hoppers. I ended up with a Premiere and 2 minis a few weeks ago and I had asked if anything new was coming out anytime soon and was told not till next year. Also for me being a 10 year customer threw in a free moca for the Premiere.

Now I just found about the new box and called right away to return and get the new one. I am able to return my Premiere which was the 300HD/2TB version and I am getting the new Roamio Tuesday it will be here and we got the 150HD/1TB one. But we were used to only having Series 3 and only 20HD/160 hours so I am sure will be good. Can't wait to get it! We were already loving the premiere but I wish the new Roamio stream worked with Android already though. So once we get the Roamio the Premiere is being shipped back but since they threw in the moca for free do we need to keep it? The Roamio has one built in like the minis right? So will the one we have now be used for something?

Also with our new premiere even though it has 4 tuners the minis use a tuner so will this be the same? I think ours now is set up to use one tuner for live tv and we can record 3 shows. It's all new to me still cause I was so used to my Series 3 double tuner. But this new Roamio sounds so cool! My boyfriend likes the infrared so you don't have to be pointing the remote at the Tivo.



jgerry said:


> Indeed. 6 tuners, no more conflicts! I *almost* bought a Premiere about 6 months ago, now I'm glad I held out. I've been using my Tivo HD since 2007 and I'm looking forward to the change.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Rose -

If you are getting the base Roamio and want to use MoCA, you will need the adapter. The Plus/Pro models have MoCA built in, the base model does not.

The mini will still need one tuner, but it can be allocated as needed, not all the time.

An IR remote needs to be pointed at the box; the new RF one does not.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I meant to say RF I think I said IR but yes were getting the middle Tivo the one that has built in Moca and Tivo Stream and is 150 HD and it says 1200 hours 1 TB. Is it still a glow remote? Not that it matters didn't light up that bright or stay on that long anyway on our premiere but it was new to us. Were returning the Premiere which we just got for 399 this week and our new Roamio will be here Tuesday and were keeping both minis of course which are in each bedroom. Either way as long as we both have 2 tuners apiece for recordings but I don't think we have any conflicts as of right now but having 6 instead of 4 is just nice to have and one can go for a mini cause we never hardly watch live TV at all... But right now we have 69 HD shows ands lots of regular and our at 13% so getting the 150 HR/1TB HD is ok for me. 300HD/2TB was a lot. And I usually get the best highest one but can't see spending 200 bucks which we can't afford anyway.

Thanks!

QUOTE=jfh3;9783390]Rose -

If you are getting the base Roamio and want to use MoCA, you will need the adapter. The Plus/Pro models have MoCA built in, the base model does not.

The mini will still need one tuner, but it can be allocated as needed, not all the time.

An IR remote needs to be pointed at the box; the new RF one does not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

No, the Roamio remote is not a Glo remote, but any former TiVo remote will also work with the a roamio.

As for buying the Plus and not the Pro, they are identical except for the size of the hard drive. And you can always upgrade that at a later date.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks, I think were gonna be happy with what we bought and I just hope an Android app comes out soon. Ours will ne delivered on Tuesday and then we will send back the Premiere.



jfh3 said:


> No, the Roamio remote is not a Glo remote, but any former TiVo remote will also work with the a roamio.
> 
> As for buying the Plus and not the Pro, they are identical except for the size of the hard drive. And you can always upgrade that at a later date.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks, I think were gonna be happy with what we bought and I just hope an Android app comes out soon. Ours will ne delivered on Tuesday and then we will send back the Premiere.


Remember to use the online season pass manager to copy your season pass before you box and ship your Premiere back. I had no idea about it till I got a email from Tivo about I did it the old school way I took cell pictures of my season pass and then had to reinput it


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

All my season passes are on my old Series3 that I had to keep that has the lifetime. I do save 2 bucks and am paying 12.99 instead of 14.99 but if I had kept the premiere it would've been 6.95 still which was a special but anyway I am just glad to have the newest Tivo. I read you can transfer season passes online and I had gone there and then the page was down so I never did it yet. I don't even know if it can be done from Series 3 to Roamio or if it was something new between Premiere and Roamio but I hadn't set up any of my fall shows on the Premiere yet so everything is on my series 3. I just checked I have about 20 season passes. Now I hope UPS comes before I go to work on Tuesday. Wish it was tomorrow cause I am off.



Surrealone said:


> Remember to use the online season pass manager to copy your season pass before you box and ship your Premiere back. I had no idea about it till I got a email from Tivo about I did it the old school way I took cell pictures of my season pass and then had to reinput it


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Rose4uKY said:


> I don't even know if it can be done from Series 3 to Roamio or if it was something new between Premiere and Roamio but I hadn't set up any of my fall shows on the Premiere yet so everything is on my series 3. I just checked I have about 20 season passes. Now I hope UPS comes before I go to work on Tuesday. Wish it was tomorrow cause I am off.


You can transfer from the Series 3 to the Roamio.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Cool, Thanks! I Just remember going to line last week and it said the site was down or something. Can't wait to get the Roamio now. And I hope Android comes to the streaming real soon.



HenryFarpolo said:


> You can transfer from the Series 3 to the Roamio.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

astrohip said:


> It was me, although I'm sure many of us do this.
> 
> Ok, here's the routine. I just did it yesterday at work, so it's fresh in my memory, took about 2 hours (what? they don't pay me by the hour, so bite me):
> 
> ...


*O M G !*


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know TiVo has a collection called New Fall Shows, or something like that, and uou can just set it up to record like a SP. I did this last year. I watched the pilot for all the shows that looked good and deleted the rest. Once it settled down I deleted the collection and setup SPs for the shows I liked. Was very simple.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You know TiVo has a collection called New Fall Shows, or something like that, and uou can just set it up to record like a SP. I did this last year. I watched the pilot for all the shows that looked good and deleted the rest. Once it settled down I deleted the collection and setup SPs for the shows I liked. Was very simple.


With six tuners you can now do this.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

just realized that fall isnt the new tv show season for me. most of the shows i watch have new seasons whenever.


----------

